# First baby Roo of the season!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok guys here is our first baby of the year. The is actually daughter to Molly who was the first baby I raised so this is my Grandbaby Roo  

7 Month old Wallroo fresh from the pouch

































Mom Molly when she was a baby
















And Daddy Jack


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwww what a cutie..

Do you breed?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope I work on an exotic animal ranch. I get to bottle feed and raise these guys. They come home and hang out with me. Thats how I get so many pics of my dogs with all kinds of animals.

We have one red kangaroo
8 Wallabies
and 12 Wallroos on the ranch.

5-7 babies a year.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome job...lol


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

What is a wallroo?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A kangaroo. There are about 30 different varieties of Kangaroos. Like you have dogs and then 100s of breeds of dogs.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

thats awsome!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG she is adorable!! How do you get a job like that I want to do that so bad. I would be so happy to work on a ranch with any kind of animal to be perfectly honest. Any time you want to post pictures as she grows *hint hint*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you look up my past threads you will see I keep pretty updated on my babies lol.. This one will not be sold she is staying on the ranch so we will get to see her grow all the way up


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww, I need to come and visit again so Kaydence can see the roos, lol, they were all sooo cute. Carl is still jealous because he has always wanted to see a kangaroo, haha, I definitely can't wait for more pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Awww, I need to come and visit again so Kaydence can see the roos, lol, they were all sooo cute. Carl is still jealous because he has always wanted to see a kangaroo, haha, I definitely can't wait for more pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


Maybe you guys should some pick up Faiths papers rather than me mailing them . Got the DNA stuff today papers should be here tomorrow lol..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

that is sooo cool and u live in my state... i so wanna meet ur little babies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> that is sooo cool and u live in my state... i so wanna meet ur little babies


1 1/2 hour north of Sac lol... Nothin like holding a baby Kangaroo.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

<------------------So jealous! 

When you hand raise them as babies do they stay pretty tame as adults? Not like pet tame but tame enough to handle them when you have to?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

House pet tame. Really really tame. Dotti is a 5 foot Red that lives in side and is a house pet. Sleeps in bed and all. They learn the same manners dogs do ( no jumping on stuff what to get up on ect... ). Very sweet and loving.

My husband with Dotti taking her out in the morning to go run with the mob for awhile. A mob is a group of roos 









I should clarify females are tame. Males can not be bottled and kept as pets unless neutered young. Males get very very aggressive when they mature.

Oddly enough bottle raised males get more aggressive. They feel you belong with the mob and are not afraid of you at all. Un bottle raised males will usually keep their distance but are very dangerous if they approach. A kangaroo can give you open heart surgery with one good kick. They can kill you.

But females are super sweet lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I knew that they were strong and dangerous with those legs, that's why I asked. 

I didn't know the females were that tame-able, now I want one LOL!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They make great house pets and you just have to have a nice green yard with room for them to jump. They are grazing animals so nice grass is what they want. Depending on what state you live in you have to have an exotic animal license. We get ours end of 09 beginning of 2010. We are getting a Wallaroo and a Red. I have a transportation permit to bring them home and care for them that runs off of my bosses exotic animal license.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Aw, if only I had a bigger yard  What do you feed 'roos?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That's so cool. What do the dogs think of them? I'd love to see how my dogs would react to a kangaroo!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Slim is ok with everything. I don't let them hop around the dogs thats just asking for some prey drive lol.. Mae lays right on me as I bottle feed them. But I keep them very safe from the dogs not because I worry about the dogs as much as the fact that roos can have heart attacks fairly easy if too scared. Not like fainting goat easy but if a dog was barking and barking at them they can get scared to death.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Aw, if only I had a bigger yard  What do you feed 'roos?


The babies are bottle feed on Marsupial milk. As they get a bit older they start on solids like cheerios. They love wheat bread as a treat and peanut butter sandwichs lol.. As a basic diet they have a roo pellet or kibble that is just like a dog food but for roos. And grass for grazing, fruits, vegetables, eucalyptus leaves, hay, crackers.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Aw, if only I had a bigger yard  What do you feed 'roos?


Wallabies fit in little yards lol








This is Molly mom of the baby. She likes going for car rides lol..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Wallabies fit in little yards lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a bad influence, my husband is going to come hunt you down if I come home one day with a wallaby or two


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Can I come work with you? My job blows lol

Too cute!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! that is the cutest thing i've ever seen! you are so lucky to get to work with animals like that...i would love to do stuff like that..
keep us updated with pics as she grows, i love to see them!!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

they are so cute


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i am sooo jelous.. i am gonna hve to make a trip. if i can drive to san diego twice a year, i can make it up to see u  that is sooo cool to have these exotic animals.. lol.... i love it!

edit: i kept thinking of "rockos modern life" that old cartoon with the wallabies(spl)


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i actually met a nice australlian girl this summer on vacation so of course the kangaroo convo came up and she said the red kangaroos are nothing to mess with and have no problem showing you wuts up if you get too close


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jeep lex said:


> i actually met a nice australlian girl this summer on vacation so of course the kangaroo convo came up and she said the red kangaroos are nothing to mess with and have no problem showing you wuts up if you get too close


I have never delt with a red male but I have been caught in the field with Jack the male Wallaroo. Standing 5'4 bout my height. I came around a coroner and interrupted him and his female lol.. I tried to back off but he came for me. I went Chuck Norris on his butt lol, got him to back down when he realized I was more aggressive lol.. He wasn't as aggressive as he is now tho. If they are just kicking you can side step them really easy if you know what you are doing but if they grab you and kick your screwed  There claws are no joke either


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I have never delt with a red male but I have been caught in the field with Jack the male Wallaroo. Standing 5'4 bout my height. I came around a coroner and interrupted him and his female lol.. I tried to back off but he came for me. I went Chuck Norris on his butt lol, got him to back down when he realized I was more aggressive lol.. He wasn't as aggressive as he is now tho. If they are just kicking you can side step them really easy if you know what you are doing but if they grab you and kick your screwed  There claws are no joke either


i think ill just stick to my pits, i dont see myself face to face with a kangaroo anytime soon lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jeep lex said:


> i think ill just stick to my pits, i dont see myself face to face with a kangaroo anytime soon lol


It has always been a big joke here on the ranch that I raise pits but will die by a Kangaroo attack lol... My bosses where 150% against pits till they started dealing with mine. On good reason, 2 pits that belong to a person that rented a place here once almost mauled there 4 year old grandson, and had it out with the ranch dog a Central Asian Ovachark (sp). They had never meet proper pits.


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

omg the cutest thing ever!!!!!


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy crap thats a kangaroo in a diaper! That the first time ive even seen that. Thats very cool. And a baby roo in baby clothes...who doesnt love that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Skreed said:


> Holy crap thats a kangaroo in a diaper! That the first time ive even seen that. Thats very cool. And a baby roo in baby clothes...who doesnt love that.


They get their nail painted too lmao!


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

Awe I Want One =].


----------

